# [OT] Rilasciato KDE 3.2

## micron

Non so voi ma io no non ne vedevo l'ora!!

Ecco l'annuncio ufficiale.

Non vedo l'ora di fare un bel emerge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *micron wrote:*   

> Non so voi ma io no non ne vedevo l'ora!!
> 
> Ecco l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di fare un bel emerge 

 

Direi ottimo  :Smile:  .

----------

## Benve

Era da kde3.2beta2 che non compilavo qualcosa di pesante.

Ora mi tocca.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Mmm, credo che finalmente metterò il pbook a compilare qualcosa, sto nuovo kde mi ispira parecchio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Grande, KDE è sempre stato il mio WM preferito! Non vedo l'ora di riavere la mia LinuxBOX!!!! che sto cacchio di win98 mi si è già crashato 4 volte in 5 minuti (non ho mai usato tanto il bottone del reset..si sta consumando..), non è un O.S. è una bomba ad orologeria... :'( sigh!

Sul sito dicono che hanno improovato (improve) la stabilità e corretto più di 10k bug. 

Speriamo che abbiano messo a posto le magagne che davano le precedenti versioni con (wine/winex, suono, maggiore stabilità con i driver ati...ecc..)

P.S. Io aspetto che esca anche xfree 4.4 così appena torna il mio pc dal dottore gli faccio fare subito la ricaduta  :Smile:  eheh

Ciao

----------

## max_1975

Sono già in fase di compilazione spinta...   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

La RC1 vi saluta da qui  :Smile: 

/me che gode dei pregi di kde 3.2 da qualche giorno...  :Razz: 

----------

## Ash y Nod

Ad occhio ancora l'ebuild non c'è o non l'ho visto io col sync di ieri?

Uhm...però rimane sempre il "problema" di troppa roba embedded,roba che o non userò mai o che mi potrei trovare ad usare ma uso qualcosa di alternativo...

----------

## iDreamer

e già kde è un panino troppo farcito io a malapena uso il 5% dei suoi applicativi... Ultimamente sono passato a fluxbox e quelle applicazioni di kde che mi servono funziona pure più velocemente su fluxbox...

Cmq una prova va fatta... la sbarra trasparente è troppo invitante...

Buona compilazione a tutti

iDreamer

----------

## SteelRage

apropos...

Cerri... Ho visto l'altro ieri lo snapshot del tuo desktop con superkaramba...

La barra delle applicazioni trasparente che usi... è un tema particolare di superkaramba (tipo slick bar)?

O è proprio la barra nuova di KDE?

grazie

Steel (Che non riesce più a resistere all'attesa... Al suo modem 56cacca mancano ancora minimo 70 mega da scaricare ed ha la connessione flat solo la sera... sob)

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> e già kde è un panino troppo farcito io a malapena uso il 5% dei suoi applicativi... Ultimamente sono passato a fluxbox e quelle applicazioni di kde che mi servono funziona pure più velocemente su fluxbox...
> 
> 

 

Vedi quello che secondo me manca è una selezione più particolareggiata dei pacchetti da poter installare senza impazzirci dietro per usarne solo un pezzetto...tipo come si vede spiegato in certi post di questo forum...

----------

## iDreamer

infatti dovrebbe essere più selettivo... a momenti kde è monopolisticp come i software di zio bill... cioè sei installi kde di vengono installati un botto di programmi che non vuoi... come con win ie,mediaplauyer e msn... ma forse esagero...xkè infondo siamo sempre liberi di non installarlo..

ciao ciao

iDreamer

p.s. cmq la sbarra che si vede nello screenshot del mio amato Cerri è la nuova sbarra di kde trasparente ma essa non è l'unica grande novità..infatti ci sono un altro paio di contimenti(programmi) che vengono aggiunti di standard in kde e la sua velocità dovrebbe essere aumentata...

si vedrà!

----------

## akiross

Emerging  :Smile: 

Appena ho finito vi diro' cosa ne penso, anche se secondo me il risultato e' scontato  :Laughing: 

ciauz!

----------

## koma

Come posso emergerlo?

/me sbava

----------

## OKreZ

sono in trepidante attesa che venga "smascherato"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> sono in trepidante attesa che venga "smascherato" 

 

ma verra' smascherato a breve o no?

----------

## koma

Uff ho dato un

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde 
```

ma avviando kde (in .xinitrc startkde) mi lancia sempre kde 3.1 come mai?

----------

## emix

 *koma wrote:*   

> Uff ho dato un
> 
> ```
>  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai provato a mettere in /etc/rc.conf

```
XSESSION="kde-3.2.0"
```

?

----------

## koma

i'll try

----------

## OKreZ

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> sono in trepidante attesa che venga "smascherato" 

 

Col ca**o, non ho saputo aspettare e questa notte l'ho emergiato  :Very Happy:  apparentemente piu' bello e veloce, vedremo dopo il prelink  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Questo prelink famoso  :Very Happy:   ha vantaggi anche se si usa kde. Buona parte delle librerie non sono già caricate con kde?

Si vede nella ram la differenza?

----------

## OKreZ

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Questo prelink famoso   ha vantaggi anche se si usa kde. Buona parte delle librerie non sono già caricate con kde?

 

Ha vantaggi soprattutto se si usa kde, poiche' ne velocizza molto l'avvio (anche delle applicazioni per kde, come si legge qui)

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Si vede nella ram la differenza?

 

Hem, credo di si, gli eseguibili se non erro dovrebbero occupare (poco) di piu', o sbaglio ?

----------

## Benve

Dai OKreZ te che stai per metterlo su, facci un benchmark col cronometro con e senza prelink.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Dai OKreZ te che stai per metterlo su, facci un benchmark col cronometro con e senza prelink. 

 

Infatti era proprio quello che avevo intenzione di fare, questa sera eseguo e posto i risultati

----------

## Mithrandir81

faccio un po' di domande...perdonate la loro stupidità:

1) in genere quanto tempo passa prima che si possa vedere la versione stabile di un pacchetto (in tal caso kde 3.2) "smascherata"

2) Installando kde 3.2 e poi disinstallando la 3.1.x ne viene fuori un'installazione pulita?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> 1) in genere quanto tempo passa prima che si possa vedere la versione stabile di un pacchetto (in tal caso kde 3.2) "smascherata"

 

Non penso che si possa dire un termine preciso dipende dal pacchetto.

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> 2) Installando kde 3.2 e poi disinstallando la 3.1.x ne viene fuori un'installazione pulita?

 

Si. Inoltre ricorda di disinstallare anche gli arts vecchi.

----------

## OKreZ

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Dai OKreZ te che stai per metterlo su, facci un benchmark col cronometro con e senza prelink. 

 

Test veloce (prima esecuzione di kmail ed esecuzione successiva):

Senza prelink

```
$ time kmail

real    0m4.831s

user    0m0.458s

sys     0m0.030s

$ time kmail

real    0m0.912s

user    0m0.455s

sys     0m0.014s

```

Con prelink

```
$ time kmail

real    0m4.080s

user    0m0.008s

sys     0m0.018s

$ time kmail

real    0m0.358s

user    0m0.006s

sys     0m0.011s

```

Non sono un esperto in benchmark, lascio il commento dei risultati a + esperti...

----------

## Benve

Grazie mille, ma purtroppo non mi sono convinto   :Sad: 

Non metterò su il prelink, a meno che torni a fluxbox

----------

## cerri

Il prelink necessita di due requisit:

1) che le applicazioni sia compilate con -fPIC, quindi o pic come use o -fPIC nelle cflags.;

2) che l'applicazione sia stata prelinkata e le librerie nel frattempo non siano cambiate.

----------

## Mithrandir81

Installata con successo KDE 3.2...

ecco i risultati del mio prelink

```

$time kmail

```

- Senza prelink

I esecuzione

```

real    0m3.687s

user    0m0.567s

sys     0m0.046s

```

II Esecuzione

```

real    0m1.200s

user    0m0.567s

sys     0m0.014s

```

- Con prelink

I esecuzione

```

real    0m3.050s

user    0m0.007s

sys     0m0.038s

```

II esecuzione

```

real    0m0.404s

user    0m0.012s

sys     0m0.006s

```

----------

## lopio

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il prelink necessita di due requisit:
> 
> 1) che le applicazioni sia compilate con -fPIC, quindi o pic come use o -fPIC nelle cflags.;
> 
> 2) che l'applicazione sia stata prelinkata e le librerie nel frattempo non siano cambiate.

 

quindi secondo te fare prelink con 

```

Portage 2.0.50 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.1-gentoo)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.1-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://212.219.247.20/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib alsa apm arts avi berkdb bonobo cdr crypt cups encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd tetex truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

non da' errore ma non serve ad un tubo

----------

## lopio

MyZelf mi ha fatto notare che il flag -fPIC e' di solito contenuto negli ebuild quindi non ha quasi mai importanza se non e' presente nella variabile USE

ciao

----------

## cerri

Non tutti gli ebuild hanno nelle flag -fPIC, anche perchè in genere dipende da chi progetta il software. Inoltre, non tutti i pacchetti utilizzano la flag PIC.

----------

## lopio

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non tutti gli ebuild hanno nelle flag -fPIC, anche perchè in genere dipende da chi progetta il software. Inoltre, non tutti i pacchetti utilizzano la flag PIC.

 

ok, ma quello che mi premeva sapere e' se il prelink fatto senza il flag pic in USE aveva senso o no e dal momento che di solito sono i flag in ebuild a settarlo la risposta non puo' che essere positiva.

Comunque da come mi hai spiegato  credo convenga inserirlo anche in USE...   :Wink: 

grazie ciao

----------

